# To keep or not to keep (60D)... that is the question



## Scarpz13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello everyone

Like some of you I have been fortunate enough to move up to full frame very recently (5D Mkiii), and have not even touched my 60D for a couple of weeks. Originally I had thought of keeping it as a "back up" since it does take nice pictures... but really loving the 5Diii so much I can't imagine any scenario where I would use the 60D really.

I guess it's kind of like having a Corvette in the garage AND then getting a Ferrari... not sure I'd be jumping in the 'vette any time soon even though it's a nice car. (I dont have either of these though lol)

I guess my question is, what are most of you finding when you make such a jump? I could understand if I had a 5Dc or 5Dii, or even a 7D for the autofocus... but I don't need the "reach" of APS-C, my main reason for upgrading was DOF/ISO performance/Low Light etc...

So are many of you selling your old camera's while they may still have value? or do you think you will use them again down the road? I am not a pro... my kids are too small to use cameras for ohhhhhh 12 or 13 more years... and my wife refuses to learn DSLR 

thanks!


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 6, 2013)

Sell it. But I'd recommend buying an EX flash if you don't have one yet because that's the only important thing you'd be missing from the 60D and you might need flash for group shots of your family indoors or for fill once in awhile. The next alternative is a nice lens to compensate the ranges you use most. If you have those already, save money and enjoy your 5D mark III


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 6, 2013)

Sell it and save the cash for another MK3. That's how my 7D went.


----------



## Rams_eos (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,
I would sell it and purchase a G15 or G2X (not yet here).
This would be for short notice trip when you don’t want to carry all the bulky stuff :-[
and you just have G15 with you everywhere  allowing you to get good shot at any time ;D.

There is 99% probability that 60D will collect dust for years and lose any value.
You will use it only for very risky trip (beach, mud, storm…) and G15/G2X will do nearly as well.
So sell it before 70D is out.

I don’t consider EOS M as I found the AF really really slow and lightweight is not an argument anymore. Much prefer G series.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 7, 2013)

convert it to infra red....


----------



## birtembuk (Jan 7, 2013)

Same here, but without the dilemma. Given the price I could get from it, I keep it. Mainly for close macro, but also with 10-22 and with 35L for street shooting. I'll keep it until the 7DII comes out. Love to have one FF and one APS-C in my bag(s).


----------



## Videoshooter (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd say sell it, but to be honest the used prices for 60D's are quite low. If you never think you'll need the reach or you don't shoot critical events (eg weddings) where you should always have a spare body, then sell it, but don't expect too much return from it.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 8, 2013)

bycostello said:


> convert it to infra red....



I have to be honest I never considered converting to infrared, as I thought this was mainly for astronomy photography. After a tiny bit of web searching I see it has other creative uses as well.. Have many people done this on this forum?
I can't seem to find an infrared sample gallery. If so, is there a company anyone can recommend (I am in Canada) that does this conversion? I am seeing for the few hundred dollars I can only seem to get for a used 60D I might as well keep it!

thanks


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 8, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> bycostello said:
> 
> 
> > convert it to infra red....
> ...



I shoot Infrared often for the surreal effect it has on a normal scene.


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Jan 8, 2013)

Sell it. Unless you're pro and have to have spare body, or you have very specific need that this body can fulfill (articulating LCD?).

I'm not a pro, but after upgrading to Mk II, was hanging to my 30D for way too long, and eventually realized I haven't touched it in 2 years. Sold at that point and got only $180, but that's better than nothing. 

I did build secondary and thirtiary system eventually, but for completely different reasons/needs. Sony SLT for taking pics of kids through the LCD, as I have more flexibility to take pics using LCD, and also defend cameras from babies' prying fingers  SLT allows phase detect (fast focus) through Live View.

Admittedly, my need was very niche, but most people like to have small portable camera, so if you do too, you can use money towards G15, or Fuji X10/20, Panasonic LX7, maybe Sony RX100, or Olympus XZ2. I tried first three, and liked X10 best.


----------



## randym77 (Jan 8, 2013)

Another vote for convert it to infrared. At least if you have any interest at all in the beautiful, surreal effects you can get with infrared. (Some people have their wedding photos done in infrared; it makes people look very good, with flawless, luminous skin). 

Lifepixel.com and Maxmax.com are two companies that will do the conversion for you.


----------



## emag (Jan 8, 2013)

My 40D was modified by Gary Honis, I use it for astonomy. I may go with 6D/5D3 later this year and will have my 60
D similarly modified.


----------



## helpful (Jan 8, 2013)

Sell it for $600 while you still can. I sold mine last summer for $700 and was lucky. The money is worth a lot more when applied towards a new camera because the new ones are twice as good. The 60D is great, but I'm still sure I made the right decision, and now I have a 6D in its place.


----------



## eyeland (Jan 8, 2013)

Stunning IR shots!
+1


----------

